# In this economy...this blows



## mmr007 (Sep 28, 2010)

so...economy is bad, people are eating out less often, but cowboy platers are spending $55k just for one meal as a lockout looms over failure to agree on a new CBA because millionaire players need more...I love football but players need to get a clue

Dez Bryant pays up...$54,896 to be exact


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you aware of what a lockout is? Last I checked the players can't lock themselves out, and it was the owners who opted out of the current CBA. The fact of the matter is, NFL owners are a bunch of greedy old men who want a larger share of TV revenue. When NFLPA chief Demaurice Smith requested the owners' audited financial statements, to facilitate the NFLPA negotiating on a new CBA, Roger Goodell and the owners refused. Both sides are at an impasse because the owners won't negotiate, and they don't have much motivation to since a. The TV contracts for next season are guaranteed regardless of whether the games are played or not and b. fans will buy tickets no matter who puts on the uniform. They proved this during the last labor disagreement when the NFL resorted to replacement players. 

And also, the overwhelmingly important thing to look at here is this was an offensive dinner the Cowboys have every year. In order to get back at Dez for refusing to carry his pads during training camp, Roy Williams invited the defense along. I can assure you that all 53 of those dudes were getting all that they could to teach the rook a lesson. Its a staggering number, yes, but I don't see why its so upsetting. I suppose its a biproduct of the insanity it requires to be a USC fan in Alabama.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 29, 2010)

I know exactly what a lockout is and why it occurs. It is initiated by the owners because the players make too much.

The owners may be greedy but players salaries have grown to 70% of operating expenses and taking baseball as an example...the Tampa Bay Rays drew 1,9 million fans last year and lost tens of millions of dollars and will have to cut payroll.

If I am a Alabama fan in alabama does that mean I'm sane? Explain,,,,,


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 29, 2010)

Well, first, don't bring baseball finances into a football discussion. Those are apples and oranges, particularly with a small market Rays team in a crappy stadium with a terrible location. That is a completely different discussion. I'm also not exempting players from fault, but I'm saying the owners, especially in this situation, are far more to blame. 

I've known lots of people to come from Alabama, and I was under the impression that they were bred to like Auburn or Alabama. There was no middle ground, nor was there anyone else. Have you heard the audio of these parents threatening to take their son into the Auburn store, and the fit he threw afterwards? It sounded like they were ripping his teeth out with needle nose pliers. I was being a bit overly dramatic, and for that I apologize. Alcohol and internet don't mix


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 29, 2010)

No....I've been a USC fan for 25 years and that isn't gonna change just because I moved to humid hell. It was interesting house shopping down here seeing all the rooms that people had painted auburn orange and blue or bama red....uggh

The baseball anology is appropriate because I was listening to The Herd yesterday on ESPN radio and Colin said that the 2010 Rays outdrew every single baseball team in 1975 for attendance other than the Dodgers and Reds who only drew about 100-150 thousand more over the season. But they are losing money by tens of millions whereas back then they didn't.

It is appropriate because Cleveland lost the Browns, LA lost the Rams (the Raiders went for a diff reason) and Jacksonville might lose the Jaguars. Sport teams shouldn't need to move or get contracted because salaries are too high in regards to revenue

I am not aware of anything said by you warranting an apology so no worries...this is all in fun and passion about a subject one way or the other is encouraged


----------

